# i just did another Ghetto Hash Gumby Bubble run



## Pothead420 (Aug 23, 2009)

well for those of you who do not no Gumby Hash is made like Bubble Hash made in ice cold water with extra ice. and all the trich collection is done by gravity instead of bags. the only difference between Bubble bags and gumby is that with the gumby you only get one grade of hash instead of the multiple grades the bags give.
i use a 5gal. bucket with a 5gal. paint straining bag as my work bag. i use a spoon and mix well after mixing you pull the strainer bag out with all the green matter and ice.
then you let it sit the longer the better i try for 5 hours so all the trich settle to the bottom. then you siphon off the water being careful when you get close to the bottom were the trichs are so you do not suck them up. i use  3/4" tubing to siphon untill i get close to the bottom then i use a 1/4" airline so i can get real close to the bottom. then i mix up whats left in the 5gal. and pour it into a glass jar wait again for the trichs to settle the glass helps so you can see the trichs. but once it is settled i siphon as much water as i can out leaving just enough to mix up the trichs again and pour it into a coffee filter once its drained you can press it into Hash or just let it dry into powdered kiff both are great. you can get all you need to make this for under $10 :hubba:
this time i did not press it into Hash im gonna let it dry into Kiff instead.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 23, 2009)

Yum-Yum


----------



## zipflip (Aug 23, 2009)

so the paint straining bag is your diy bubble bag?
 wat micron size are the pain straining bags. and just curious where to get these.  looks like it'd be funto try. plus i got a butt load trim and small bud in a huge jar waiti to decide wat to do wit it.
ive seen vids on makin bubble hash wit the bags etc. so im assumin it the same thing only like said, 1 bag right?


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 23, 2009)

Got to love the DIY spirit. Great post Pothead. I assume home depot and lowes carry the painter bags?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 24, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so the paint straining bag is your diy bubble bag?
> wat micron size are the pain straining bags. and just curious where to get these.  looks like it'd be funto try. plus i got a butt load trim and small bud in a huge jar waiti to decide wat to do wit it.
> ive seen vids on makin bubble hash wit the bags etc. so im assumin it the same thing only like said, 1 bag right?


thanks for the comments guy's
yea Zip i use that as my work bag it works really good!!  
like kalikisu just said the depot or lows would have what you need. you might have to go to a paint store for the bag i no the depot here never has the 5's
and im not sure on the micron on the bags there just 5 gal. paint straining bags. i think all brands use the same micron bags. but it works great no trim gets thru the bags so you have clean water when you pull out the bag. then its just a waiting game for all the trichs to settle. 
all you need to do this is the following
2- 5gal. Buckets = $4.00
1- Glass Jar or even a couple clear glass cups = Household Item
1- Paint Strainer= $1.25
1- 3/4 to 1" Tubing if you grow hydro you might have one around if you do not have one your gonna have to just use the 1/4" that will take forever or improvise and find something to use. a 15' roll is $13 at the hydro store
1- 1/4" Airline Tubing= $2.00
1- Coffee Filter= Household Item
Then all you need is Water, Ice, and Trim/Buds. you will most likely need 2-3 bags of ice for a 5gal. run :hubba:

i used close to an oz. of Trim and got back almost 6 grams. i pressed some into hash small round balls just big enough to put in the bowl to get high and some bigger pieces to try and save for a while that way when i run out i now whenever i want i got 2 sweet chunks just waiting. then i tried letting the rest dry for kiff but it it so sticky it just ended up like a bunch of small hash pieces. but there both great the pressed burns longer but the loose hash give's monstrous hit's. this is the best Gumby i ever made i think its from the trim i used it was super frosty and from very potent plants. 

its really good you can kinda smell the Bubba and the Original Diesel in it. but the taste is just like Afghani Gold stamp very nice.
first hit and you get a blast my forehead was sweating and i got that hot flash feeling. its very good for Ghetto Tech


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 30, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so the paint straining bag is your diy bubble bag?
> wat micron size are the pain straining bags. and just curious where to get these.  looks like it'd be funto try. plus i got a butt load trim and small bud in a huge jar waiti to decide wat to do wit it.
> ive seen vids on makin bubble hash wit the bags etc. so im assumin it the same thing only like said, 1 bag right?


yup i use the paint strainer as my work bag to mix up the trim/bud.
im not sure on the micron but every brand name i tried is the same size micron or very close no green material makes it threw it works real good for the gumby method. you can get them at most hardware stores, Lowes, 
and home depots. if you have any questions just ask


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks  pothead.

sound like i was bein derrogatory(sp)? there "thanks pothead" LOL


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive done this several times before anybody coined the "gumby" method.. it works well and it's easy... But it is no substitution for the bubblebags IMO. If it dont MELT.. I dont want it. Sounds snobby I know..but the full melt is sooo gooooood  anywho... nice demo Pothead!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 30, 2009)

how does it taste?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> how does it taste?


 


> its really good you can kinda smell the Bubba and the Original Diesel in it. but the taste is just like Afghani Gold stamp very nice.
> first hit and you get a blast my forehead was sweating and i got that hot flash feeling. its very good for Ghetto Tech08-23-2009 11:07 AM


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 30, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Ive done this several times before anybody coined the "gumby" method.. it works well and it's easy... But it is no substitution for the bubblebags IMO. If it dont MELT.. I dont want it. Sounds snobby I know..but the full melt is sooo gooooood anywho... nice demo Pothead!


 
Hash snob, hash snob!

Hahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hash snob, hash snob!
> 
> Hahahahahahaahahaha


 
Did you try your new bags yet stoney? You got the same ones I did right?
Man this full melt is incredible. two tokes keeps me medicated for hours:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

imagine in 10 years there may be a cooking show  featuring all marijuana products...and turkey will demonstrate the hash process..YaY 

I thought I would be riding a hover skateboard by now not waiting for the federal gov to move forward.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> imagine in 10 years there may be a cooking show featuring all marijuana products...and turkey will demonstrate the hash process..YaY
> 
> I thought I would be riding a hover skateboard by now not waiting for the federal gov to move forward.


 
haha I'll leave that to Alton Brown  I like that dude..he breaks everything down to a science


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 30, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Did you try your new bags yet stoney? You got the same ones I did right?
> Man this full melt is incredible. two tokes keeps me medicated for hours:hubba:


Not yet TN. I have no trim!

My harvest date will be near mid October.

I'll be giving them a work out then!!!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 30, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> haha I'll leave that to Alton Brown I like that dude..he breaks everything down to a science


 

GOOD EATS?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 31, 2009)

Today 07:00 PMStoneyBudQuote:
Originally Posted by *TURKEYNECK*
_Did you try your new bags yet stoney? You got the same ones I did right?
Man this full melt is incredible. two tokes keeps me medicated for hours:hubba:_

Not yet TN. I have no trim!

My harvest date will be near mid October.

I'll be giving them a work out then!!!! 
You'd better let me know what you come up with. Best $36 I ever spent

Today 07:31 PMEASTLA_KUSHSMOKAQuote:
Originally Posted by *TURKEYNECK*
_haha I'll leave that to Alton Brown I like that dude..he breaks everything down to a science_



GOOD EATS?

Best show to watch with the munchies ^^^^^ 
I like how he breaks it down.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

I like man vs food...


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 31, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Ive done this several times before anybody coined the "gumby" method.. it works well and it's easy... But it is no substitution for the bubblebags IMO. If it dont MELT.. I dont want it. Sounds snobby I know..but the full melt is sooo gooooood  anywho... nice demo Pothead!



i totally agree that full melt is awesome smoke!! 
i will be getting a set of bags and a nice BHO tube soon. then i can get into some better things i always wanted to whip some BHO into Budder. i made BHO a few times but i use a pvc setup i made. but i need some real good butane and a good tube so i can get some of that clear amber colored BHO


----------

